# Bubinga for scales?



## Chris S. (Jan 12, 2016)

How well do you think bubinga will hold up for a knife handle without stabilizing? Was thinking about redoing a kitchen knife with it. Seems very dense so thought may be able to use without stabilizing it. But being kitchen use may be worth stabilizing to be safe. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2016)

In the kitchen, best to stabilize it.....as dense as it is, it is still wood and has pores which collets germy germs....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 12, 2016)

I have used stabilized and unstabilized Bubinga for knife handles. For kitchen use, I would recommend stabilized wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2016)

Any kitchen knife I make is stabilized for food safety reasons. In addition a kitchen knife may not get used as hard or in as harsh environments as a hunter but it gets used WAYyyyy more often, exposure to more water and food born pathogens. Ask your wife her opinion for the final answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strider (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't get the germ fear stuff- our grandparents never heard of plastic handles, and yet they'll outlive us, without getting tetanus shots after eating!

Bubinga? For scales? Heck no! Check out Eskilstuna knives, EKA for short, they would never use that crap(extreme sarcasm alert)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 13, 2016)

Strider said:


> I don't get the germ fear stuff- our grandparents never heard of plastic handles, and yet they'll outlive us, without getting tetanus shots after eating!
> 
> Bubinga? For scales? Heck no! Check out Eskilstuna knives, EKA for short, they would never use that crap(extreme sarcasm alert)



Good point - But I'm not afraid of germs... I'm afraid of attorneys

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 13, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Ask your wife her opinion for the final answer



Never been good at asking wife's opinion. No point in breaking with tradition and start doing it now, she might think something's up. Thanks for feedback though. Think I will be stabilizing many things shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 16, 2016)

Strider said:


> I don't get the germ fear stuff- our grandparents never heard of plastic handles, and yet they'll outlive us, without getting tetanus shots after eating!



Boy I couldn't agree more, Loris!

My grandpa would laugh me right out of town with some of the things we do now days.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2016)

I think a lot of people don't realize we don't have the same immune system our grandparents did either. Ours have been compromised by processed foods, GMO foods etc. While our life expectancy is longer it's not because our immune systems are stronger it's because we have better life-saving pharmeceutical and surgeries available to us. In some ways our quality of life is better in others it is not.

Our kids are certainly not as immune as their great grandparents they get sick constantly at public schools and bring home germs our grandparents may have never been exposed to or at least not nearly as often.

Yes, stabilize that wood. Your grandparents probably would in your shoes - they weren't dummies.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 16, 2016)

Not saying you're wrong Kevin but I just think we're raising a bunch of sissies now days. Immune system or not. It's all about fear. 

Its all don't touch that, use your hand sanitizer yayaya. 

I read something the other day saying that stabilized Wood will still drink in liquid then expel it. So in theory wouldn't the bacteria also still move into the wood with chances of being left behind?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 16, 2016)

Sumpthin gonna get ya......I'm hang'n with the grandparents and great grand parents........water is the biggie these days .....imo....and the go stuff


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Sumpthin gonna get ya......I'm hang'n with the grandparents and great grand parents........water is the biggie these days .....imo....and the go stuff



Same here! Just gotta be thankful I wasn't raised on all that processed food. 

Water treatment is scary especially up here in the town of Flint. They are poisoning thousands of people daily, legionaire disease will be rampid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I think a lot of people don't realize we don't have the same immune system our grandparents did either. Ours have been compromised by processed foods, GMO foods etc. While our life expectancy is longer it's not because our immune systems are stronger it's because we have better life-saving pharmeceutical and surgeries available to us. In some ways our quality of life is better in others it is not.
> 
> Our kids are certainly not as immune as their great grandparents they get sick constantly at public schools and bring home germs our grandparents may have never been exposed to or at least not nearly as often.
> 
> Yes, stabilize that wood. Your grandparents probably would in your shoes - they weren't dummies.


Excellent post Kevin. I think you are absolutely right. We're not wimps, its just that you are right about what has happened to our immune systems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2016)

Cody I'm also not saying I am right and you are wrong. But I do believe you're basing things mostly on the way you feel, and I think that I am making my comments based on what I believe is empirical evidence what research has been shown to suggest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh I know you're right, Kevin. Not denying that! 

I could speak a lot about issues like such but this probably isn't the right place. I don't wanna sidetrack the bubinga scales too much if I get rambling! We all know how many sides to this stuff there is! 

Also not calling anyone a wimp if it came across that way! The generation that will be impacted by a lot of stuff I don't agree with isn't old enough to be on woodbarter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 19, 2016)

I go away for a couple of days and look what happens. I have this discussion with my wife a lot as she is all about every sanitizing product there is. Me I like good old fashion soap and water to clean up. Oh well either way some day soon I going to be putting some handles on knife blanks that most likely will be stabilized more for integrity of wood than anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

What's the outtake on this? Didja make em?


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 29, 2016)

Not yet getting stabilizing stuff ready in next month and will make them after that. Going stabilized just the keep wood from absorbing to much moisture in kitchen environment. Probably 2 months should have a handle on a knife blank to show off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 30, 2016)

The main reason I stabilize wood is to help prevent warping, cracking, expanding or contracting on full tang knives. An added benefit is that it fill some of the pores.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 31, 2016)

That is my thoughts with stabilizing the wood, I want to make sure when I attach it to the blade it has least amount of movement possible and will stand up to lots of use.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

Think I would stabilized to help against water and such and as bad as I hate to I'm going to side with @Kevin in this one. Lol I believe that we have grown up taking so much medicine and such that our bodies don't fight off things like the old people @Mike1950 did. We also probably have more man made processed junk and chemicals we are putting in our bodies unlike MIKE did back in the day when they didn't have much but natural foods and their bodies didn't get as sick or could fight it off faster than we are use to now days.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Think I would stabilized to help against water and such and as bad as I hate to I'm going to side with @Kevin in this one. Lol I believe that we have grown up taking so much medicine and such that our bodies don't fight off things like the old people @Mike1950 did. We also probably have more man made processed junk and chemicals we are putting in our bodies unlike MIKE did back in the day when they didn't have much but natural foods and their bodies didn't get as sick or could fight it off faster than we are use to now days.



Them old codgers are tuff as a boot. I heard  got run over by a bus the other day. He can't see for shinola you know . ... anyway he just got up, dusted himself off, and dragged all the people from the burning bus to safety before the medics even arrived. Nowadays someone gets run over by a bus they die and stuff.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Think I would stabilized to help against water and such and as bad as I hate to I'm going to side with @Kevin in this one. Lol I believe that we have grown up taking so much medicine and such that our bodies don't fight off things like the old people @Mike1950 did. We also probably have more man made processed junk and chemicals we are putting in our bodies unlike MIKE did back in the day when they didn't have much but natural foods and their bodies didn't get as sick or could fight it off faster than we are use to now days.



Funny- my last physical- the doc looked at my pill list, what i have taken in last 35 yrs and laughed. It was on one page. I asked what was funny and he said lots of folks have a book almost none have 1 page. Did not grow up thinking there was a cure in a pill. We did eat non pre-prepared food. Still do. If you cook all your food in a micro wave you probably would starve to death in our house. Tough- on a scale of 1-10 I am a 6 - Kathie- damn-she is a 15..............

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2016)

Back to the topic of thread though. In the research and test I have read- The wood cutting boards is considerably more resistant to bacteria then any other. the natural bacteria fighting properties in wood keep working. Probably before most of your time but if you had seen the old hard maple chopping blocks at the butchers beat and worn down inches with years of cutting and beating on with cleavers and such. whole cities did not die from use of such blocks. I think we stabelize to make wood harder- more durable- enhance the beauty but in doing so probably kill the very thing in the wood that makes it bacteria resistant........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2016)

I've read the same thing Mike in several different places. Doesn't sound possible but research proves it out.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've read the same thing Mike in several different places. Doesn't sound possible but research proves it out.



But when you think about it- forget your conceived notions. a 3' walnut log sits in your pile for 5 years through hot cold everything- you cut it open- water runs out of it and NO mold or rot inside- trees have stuff inside them that keeps them from growing bacteria even after they are dead......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2016)

also- how many cook or have wifes that use wooden spoons. how many are stabelized....... 0 chopsticks - o Pepper mills stabelized- almost zero- large list.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

